# Clima na Charneca da Caparica - dados estimados



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Abr 2020 às 22:49)

Andei alguns meses a comparar as médias de várias zonas do IPMA e os modelos climatológicos do Portal do Clima e consegui chegar a uns dados que considero que têm pouca margem de erro em relação à verdadeira realidade da zona. Irei apresentar os dados estimados aqui neste tópico.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Abr 2020 às 23:11)

Temperaturas (máxima/média/mínima) - ºC: 
Janeiro: 13/9,7/6,1 
Fevereiro: 13,8/10,1/7,1
Março: 15,4/11,2/8,2
Abril: 16,7/12,7/9,3
Maio: 19,9/15/11,1
Junho: 24,6/19/13,8
Julho: 28,2/21,3/16,1
Agosto: 28,7/21,7/16,6
Setembro: 25,6/19,3/15
Outubro: 20,6/16/12,3
Novembro: 16,3/12,5/10
Dezembro: 13,5/10,3/8






Precipitação - mm: 
Janeiro: 102 
Fevereiro: 91,7
Março: 53,7
Abril: 82,2
Maio: 41
Junho: 11,9
Julho: 0,9
Agosto: 4,2
Setembro: 17
Outubro: 66,9
Novembro: 113,1 
Dezembro: 125,2 
Total: 709,8


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Abr 2020 às 23:36)

Valores normais da água do solo na Charneca:





Número de dias por estação:





IUV médio na Charneca:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Abr 2020 às 23:41)

Concluindo, o clima por cá é agreste durante o verão e ameno durante o Inverno, mas com alguma inversão térmica. O nome "Charneca" provém exatamente das terras secas que existiam por cá, sobretudo durante o verão: 
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charneca

Ao nível de noites tropicais, é curioso que o seu valor é equivalente ao de dias com temperaturas acima dos 35ºC, ou seja, pela zona há muito poucas noites tropicais, na realidade. E, como já tinha dito aqui no fórum, por aqui chove muito pouco no período entre maio e setembro, menos do que em locais como Lisboa ou Montijo, por causa do facto de a região ser praticamente "livre" de instabilidade atmosférica e convecção, típica do estio.


----------

